# Las Vegas Protest ends in tear gas and rubber bullets (Lots of pics)



## rexbobcat (Jun 1, 2020)

1.
Shiquita Dorsey leads the crowd of protesters along the sidewalks of Las Vegas Boulevard, Sunday, May 31, 2020. She says this march is personal for her because she has faced abuse by the police.



 

2.


 

3.


 

4.
Mekkah Fields, who took on the role of  coordinator and police mediator, addresses the crowd of protestors at a short reprieve. She says the reason she accepted the responsibility is because, "I'm black in America - can't be black in the house,  car, outside. If I wasn't going to speak out I wouldn't have come. My heart is too heavy to not come out here and do something about it."


 

5.
A portrait of protester Gary Jones, along Las Vegas Boulevard, May 31, 2020. He says he marches for George Floyd and his friend, Julius Sampson, who was killed in 2019 by  Robert Anthony Granato while defending a bartender in Salem, NC. "I've donated, I've called litigation, I'm out here protesting. I don't know what else to do."


 

6.


 

7.




8.
The first bottle of water thrown at the Las Vegas Police Department.


 

9.




10.




11.


 

12.


 

13.


 

14.




15.
Carolina Gonzalez, 18, and Angel Wolfhart, 21, rest after fleeing Las Vegas Boulevard, Sunday, May 31, 2020. Wolfhart, who spent the early evening attempting to deescalate tensions between protesters and the Las Vegas Police Department, was tear gassed twice and shot at least 4 times by rubber bullets. "I'm so tired of this," he said tearfully. "This is what they wanted from the get go. I tried to keep the peace. They wanted to shoot us from moment one. They shot unarmed protesters. They shot as people were running with their hands up."


----------



## terry_g (Jun 1, 2020)

Thanks rexbobcat! Well captured.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 1, 2020)

Cool images.


----------



## Soocom1 (Jun 1, 2020)

God I cant wait for this to be over.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 1, 2020)

Good pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## limr (Jun 2, 2020)

Rex, these pictures are amazing.


----------



## limr (Jun 2, 2020)

On another note, let's all remember to keep the comments totally focused on the images, please. NO political commentary about the event.  There have already been some borderline comments. Don't push it any further.

If you feel you must comment, please take it to the Subscribers Forum.


----------



## weepete (Jun 2, 2020)

Wow, very topical and some excellent images here. Very well done!


----------



## acparsons (Jun 2, 2020)

Very cool.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 2, 2020)

Very good set, very sad situation,,,,,,,


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 2, 2020)

Very good group. Interesting subject that is well represented by # 7 for my taste.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 2, 2020)

As someone with a former background in journalism, I commend you for getting names and ages.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 2, 2020)

wonderful images. 
I can't pick out a favorite for fear of slighting another.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 2, 2020)

Excellent job.


----------



## oldhippy (Jun 2, 2020)

Very impressive photography.


----------



## charlie76 (Jun 2, 2020)

Insert comment here. 

nice photos. Brave man


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 3, 2020)

Derrel said:


> As someone with a former background in journalism, I commend you for getting names and ages.



Thank you. It's been a while since I flexed my journalist muscles. I’m just glad they reacted positively to me being there.


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Jun 6, 2020)

The set is outstanding in its coverage and scope of the situation.  Excellent composition skills along with selective DOF truly makes these photos pop.  You were close, which is the way it usually has to be to get the story.  Plus, the text accompanying the photos is informative and educational.  Excellent work by a talented photojournalist.


----------



## nikonhopper (Jun 9, 2020)

Very nice images here as well as having a bio to go with the photos.


----------



## javier (Jun 9, 2020)

Very good!


----------



## johngpt (Jun 9, 2020)

I found image #9 and image #12 especially poignant visually and what you described Wolfhart as saying in your caption of image #15.


----------



## Destin (Jun 9, 2020)

Excellent photojournalism here. You really captured my attention, which says a a lot considering how much media coverage of these events I've been seeing.. admittedly it's to the point that I've become a little but numb/apathetic towards the entire thing because it's all anyone talks about lately (I think this happens to most people and with a variety of issues) but somehow you managed to get me to stop and look intently at your images. Far better than any imagery I've seen on national media!

Great work!


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 1, 2020)

Wow!  Very moving images.  You really captured what it is like to be on the ground and right there in the middle of the action.  Super impressed by all of these.  As was said previously by someone else, I can’t even begin to pick a favorite.   Kudos!


----------



## CherylL (Jul 1, 2020)

Great set!  You have captured moments and emotions.


----------



## limr (Jul 1, 2020)

One more time for the cheap seats.

Any posts with political comments will be deleted or heavily edited.


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 1, 2020)

Awesome photos =]


----------

